
SpaceX SES-9 Technical Webcast - taspeotis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HSb_yBnJXA
======
zackboe
Launch is scrubbed. The next attempt will be tomorrow during the same time
window.
[https://twitter.com/SpaceX/status/702632949938696194](https://twitter.com/SpaceX/status/702632949938696194)

